
Impossible Foods raises another $114M for meatless burgers - cpeterso
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Impossible-Foods-raises-another-114-million-for-12809487.php?t=acd556910c
======
andrewmunsell
I've had both the Beyond Burger (at Veggie Grill, a vegetarian restaurant) and
the Impossible Burger (at an actual burger restaurant).

I was extremely disappointed with the Beyond Burger-- it had a weird taste and
I personally did not think it tasted anywhere remotely near real meat. It was
oversalted, but I've heard some other people complain it's because the patty
is already very salty and restaurants add more salt. It also might be a
function of the fact that this was a vegetarian place and I don't think
they're used to cooking burgers.

The Impossible Burger I was much more impressed with-- it still wouldn't fool
me at all and I wouldn't quite replace beef with it yet, but I'm looking
forward to seeing if they can improve it just slightly. For me, it doesn't
have to taste exactly like beef before I would eat it over traditional
burgers, it just needs to be a little closer. I would also like to try it
somewhere that doesn't put as many fixings on it to taste the patty in a more
pure form, since my burger was some miso-seaweed thing with strong flavors
that could have been masking the patty (perhaps intentionally).

~~~
bsharitt
I've had the Beyond Burger both at home and at which ever chain of the
TGIChilibees variety has/had it. The smell had a meaty essence to it, but more
along the lines of dog food or potted meat rather than a burger. The taste was
also along the lines of highly processes meat byproduct, but I guess that's a
kind of progress? Otherwise as far as eating experience and texture, it was at
least closer to a real burger.

------
rdlecler1
I’ve had both Impossible Bueger (@Umami) and Beyond Meat (@home) and thought
the latter tasted better. Umami gave you two small over cooked patties (I
tried it twice). But looking at the ingredient list I didn’t feel like I was
eating something healthier and I didn’t feel satiated like I would have from a
regular burger.

------
dgritsko
Anyone here tried one? How do they compare to the real thing?

~~~
dzhiurgis
Mine had weird after taste - did not like it, but will try it again this week
in a different place.

Perhaps my expectations were too high.

~~~
GoRudy
The Wynn does very nice impossible sliders at andreas. It's the best i've
seen, I've tried it elsewhere and didn't love it.

